# Can I switch to adult dog food



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been lookin on here and couldn't find when I am able to give my puppy adult food...she is only 4 months old but am just curious...I have also been thinking about switching from wellness to diamond large breed has anyone used diamond dog food?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, you can switch, but don't know about brand.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

If you do a search on the forum you can probably get some feedback about Diamond foods. Sold at Tractor Supply?


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah they sell it there but also I found it at pet sense as well and the adult food is 32.99 for a 40 lb bag


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.


I also didn't feed puppy food. 

If you pick an appropriate adult food that has good calcium levels and such you will have to increase the amount for awhile but it is perfectly fine for a puppy.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Just curious. Is the idea behind adult food early to maintain an even/slow growth weight? While some puppy foods cause growing too rapidly in GSDs? Been thinking about it lately.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I wouldn't feed diamond if it were the last thing out there a better quality food is blue buffalo or Origen or better yet raw food



Schultz9008 said:


> I have been lookin on here and couldn't find when I am able to give my puppy adult food...she is only 4 months old but am just curious...I have also been thinking about switching from wellness to diamond large breed has anyone used diamond dog food?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There is a good sticky note in the Feeding Our Puppies section that talks about calcium and protein in feeding a puppy.

With a treand towards hi protein adult dog foods it presents another perspective for feeding pups...most hipro foods have high calcium (not all higher quality meals have less calcium) but puppies are not as capable as adults as managing dietary imbalances.


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

My mom has a Great Dane and feeds her diamond large Breed dog food and uses uni milk as well and she is still a puppy as well have any of you experienced uni milk?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

once a pup is weaned does it need milk? is uni milk a powder?


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

I fed Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy food until Liv was 8 months then started feeding her the Diamond Naturals chicken rice adult food.She actually switched herself the other dogs ate that and I started noticing she liked it better then the lamb and rice puppy food! The dogs do well on it.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes uni milk is a powder and I beleive that you just mix it in with their water...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I think 4 month is a bit early - there's still a lot of growing to do 

Mine is nearly 15 month and just got his first bag of Adult Large Breed food


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just don't know what to do some people are saying they have fed their puppies adult food since they got them so I jus don't know what to do lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Usually the puppy food is a different mix to the adult food to promote slow growth and vitamin/ mineral balance for rapidly growing puppies.

Kinda like feeding your baby formula as compared to what you eat  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

So since my puppy is already under weight should I continue to feed puppy food since it slows their growth? Or should I get the adult food so she doesn't gain a lot of weight too fast?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Stick with the puppy food especially if your dog is under weight - it has a higher percentage of fat and protein as adult food.
You also don't want her to grow too quickly as it stresses the joints. ( putting on weight is different to growing ) 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Alright that's what I'll do then...when we got her she was 10 weeks and only weighed 6 lbs...she is 16 weeks now and weighs about 25 lbs which is still skinny but she is gaining the weight back... she had hook worms before and that's why she wasn't gaining it to begin with so after a couple treatments of some de worming she got rid of them and she is doing great


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Is 22% protein good?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Schultz9008 said:


> Is 22% protein good?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think so. My vet said to feed Riley lower protein food and to switch to adult food. That was when Riley was 4 months and limping due to growing to fast. He has been fine since we made the switch. 

I feed blue buffalo, but my vet recommended kirkland/costco food and that is made by diamond.


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Alright cool we were feeding her that uni milk stuff with it and she was have very runny poo so I just stopped giving her that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

